# Компьютерные технологии > Антивирусы > Антивирус Eset NOD32 >  ESET NOD32 Антивирус 4.2.42.3 Home (x32) RU

## Wi-Fi

*ESET NOD32 Антивирус 4.2.42.3 Home (x32) RU* 

Версия 4.2.42.3 от 12 апреля 2010 антивируса Eset NOD32 - новые возможности:

• Совместимость и управляемость 
• Идентификация ПК 
• Улучшенная самозащита
• Удобный интерфейс 

Год выпуска: 2010 
Платформа: Windows 98/2000/XP/Vista/7
Интерфейс: русский
Лекарство: pass
Размер: 42.66 Mb

 >>> *DepositFiles*

----------


## mysichev

Trial version
Home Computers
ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4
(Microsoft ® Windows® 7/Vista/XP - 32bit)
version: 4.2.42
Download
ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4
(Microsoft ® Windows® 7/Vista/XP - 64bit)
version: 4.2.42
Download

----------


## Alexsiym

Пожалуйста Эти Версии Нужны, Обновите Ссылки Лучше На Яндекс Диск Или Майл ! А То Ссылки Морозятся Быстро А Версии Нужны И Старые Бывает Часто

----------


## Alexsiym

Eset Nod32 version: 4.2.42 Вообще самая отличная !:yes:

----------


## Alexsiym

Ссылки бы обновить

----------

